# H: New devestator grav cannon/amp x2 w: Sanguinary guard jump pack or other ba bits



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

So title is pretty self explanatory. Im USA Texas located if that matters at all. I suppose I would take Paypal, but honestly id rather just have the *3 Sanguinary Guard jumppacks with wings*. Msg me if you are interested or have an off you think i might be interested in.


----------

